
Why Ghana Started a Space Program - cpeterso
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_ca/read/why-ghana-started-a-space-program
======
dharma1
Good for them. I think putting a cubesat to orbit is under $100k these days.

Was thinking an EM railgun (either from ground or from a plane flying as high
as it can) could probably put a nanosat type payload to orbit for much less.

My guess is there will be a lot more satellites (and eventually debris) in
orbit in the coming decades.

~~~
legomaster
A company in the UK is working on a multithrust rocket/launch vehicle that
would be reusable. It mixes a super-cooled jet engine with a rocket booster.
For once you get beyond enough air pressure for the jet engine.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SABRE_(rocket_engine)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SABRE_\(rocket_engine\))
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skylon_(spacecraft)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Skylon_\(spacecraft\))

Something like this, that's reusable, would allow small (but larger than
cubesat) payloads into orbit for what should be a reasonable price. 200 launch
lifetime on the vehicle is the plan.

~~~
TrevorJ
Seems like a really interesting idea. For now I've got my money on SpaceX in
terms of decreasing the cost to orbit first, they have the hardware already up
and flying, and it's a bit less exotic so the engineering issues may be more
well understood.

~~~
legomaster
I agree, I think SpaceX will have re-usable rockets with the Falcon 9 long
before this is working. But I believe you could extend the jet-powered-rockets
to larger launch vehicles than you could the tech in the Falcon 9. Plus, the
tech might be able to be extended to have cheaper super-sonic flights. But
that's long ways down the road.

~~~
TrevorJ
I agree, it's quite an exciting proposition if we can get a real space plane.

------
sremani
Space Exploration can be debated, but launching Satellites, every country
should be able to do it.

~~~
nickff
Why should every country be able to launch satellites? There are many
countries which have no sea ports, yet they all need space ports?

~~~
sremani
Should have the ability to build satellites and if geography permits should be
able to launch them _

~~~
nickff
Apologies for being repetitive, but you didn't answer my question. Why does a
country need to be able to build and/or launch satellites? I really can't see
any reason for it. There are many countries with little or no shipbuilding
and/or port capabilities.

Switzerland has done very well without a sea port, and I cannot imagine why
any country needs satellite capabilities (aside from nationalism).

~~~
sremani
The advantages of Earth observing satellites in the arena of \-
telecommunications \- navigation & mapping \- meteorology \- agriculture,
mining etc. things that are part of both defense and commerce.

>>and I cannot imagine why any country needs satellite capabilities (aside
from nationalism).<< GPS ?

~~~
nickff
There is a strong case for there being satellite and launch
providers/provisioners; this does not mean that every country needs their own.

------
lifeisstillgood
Ghana is at an interesting position vis-a-vis UK.

We are on the same time zone, and there are about five daily flights between
london, which has what anecdotally feels like a big Ghanaian population.

I am not sure where I am going with this other than if Ghana was a stock, she
would be a strong buy.

~~~
Paul_S
Ghana does have a stock exchange so if you really believe and not just hope
that Ghana is on the rise buy some stock - put your advice to the test.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Thank you. I shall

~~~
Paul_S
I hope to read a feel-good story on your blog about this in a few years' time.

------
stuxnet79
Every time I hear of an underdog trying to introduce a space program I'm
reminded of the anime Planetes and the pessimistic take it had on the issue.

But it would be great if Ghana did indeed stat a Space Program. We need at
least one African country seriously trying to build a bridge to the stars.

